# Stacking orders across different delivery apps



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Do you guys stack orders across different apps?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Elland Rd said:


> Do you guys stack orders across different apps?


No. My sanity is already in a fragile state.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

It’s the only way to actually make money, given the low payouts from these companies.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Elland Rd said:


> Do you guys stack orders across different apps?


All the time
Only way to make any money..
Bcz pay is super low if u dont stack its better to get any job u make more


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I do it pretty often but not routinely. I prefer to do them from the same restaurant or else a second one within walking distance. But I'll stack pickups within about half a mile of each other so long as they coordinate well, and delay starting trips until they are all ready to go (or delay starting each one until I am ready to focus specifically on that trip.)

I just don't like to stop in the middle of a drop-off trip to do another pickup because it may noticeably delay the drop off. If I can pickup after the dropoff that's fine. 

Have to keep in mind restaurant prep times. If restaurant A is running behind then it's great if I can walk over to restaurant B, pickup there and circle back to A. Great way to make up the lost time waiting on A. It's hard to plan though if you don't know how long the restaurants take. Some are always ready when I walk in, some could take 30 minutes, some are a total wild card.

The hardest part is prioritizing the dropoffs. I try to take the oldest orders first. I try to take Ubers first since they are on a timer. I try to take the highest tips first. Someone who only ordered a salad or fruit bowl is probably going to get bumped behind a big family order of hot food, but that also depends on location.

I did pizza delivery 20 years ago at 5 different places so I know the whole area really well. Without that background I'm not sure I would stack apps too much. You have to really know where you are going.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I do it every night. DD and GH are almost both always on. If it is really slow then I add UE.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

WAHN said:


> No. My sanity is already in a fragile state.


It can make things more stressful. But some are almost impossible to pass up, and can be making almost double miles.

The other day I got orders from restaurants next door to each other going to the same office building 7 miles away.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Elland Rd said:


> It can make things more stressful. But some are almost impossible to pass up, and can be making almost double miles.
> 
> The other day I got orders from restaurants next door to each other going to the same office building 7 miles away.


That's the way to do it. Money for nothing and the chicks...wait, never mind.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

I think it's funny when members tell shills all of their secret info for free.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I think it's funny when members tell shills all of their secret info for free.


If they don't drive in my area, then they ain't taking money out of MY pocket, so WDIC?


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> If they don't drive in my area, then they ain't taking money out of MY pocket, so WDIC?


I agree. I think secret info would be more like "come to my town and wait in parking lot x that's situated between all the busy restaurants etc".


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I think it's funny when members tell shills all of their secret info for free.


It's all luck of the draw what the algoritms send you anyway.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Not much of a secret, it’s pretty widely known. Besides, knowing about it and being able to do it are two different things. You have to be very organized and know your geography and restaurants very well to be able to pull it off. Otherwise, you’ll be very late with orders and won’t last long.

Also, DD and GH already know this is common. Why do you think DD recently changed the timer feature on pause?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I do it occasionally if I forget to turn off an app and I get the perfect offer. I usually turn off the other apps once I accept an order then turn them all back on as soon as I head towards the dropoff. Doesn't really matter how u do it as long as u are minimizing down time. I would only recommend doing it in an area u are very familiar with.



BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I think it's funny when members tell shills all of their secret info for free.


What secrets? I think most people come here to help or ask questions.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Nothing earth shattering about multi-apping. This isn't Uber X where someone revealed the honey holes and hot spots. Anyone that's done food delivery knows what you have to do to maximize your income and that's no secret.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’ve tried it in the past, but it stresses me out. I don’t do it anymore.

even though I don’t make a lot of money, I still try to do a good job and deliver the food as fast as possible.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

If I worked for Doordash corporate or GrubHub, all I would have to do is open an account here and start asking people questions. I would then use those answers as a method to create policy.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> If I worked for Doordash corporate or GrubHub, all I would have to do is open an account here and start asking people questions. I would then use those answers as a method to create policy.


I don't see what difference it makes. There's no secret strategy to give away. Any tips that help drivers stack more efficiently are going to benefit the gig companies. I might not bother picking up a $4 order by itself but if I can stack with a bigger order on another app I just might. If they can't see that then they are just shooting themselves in the foot.

If they want to penalize drivers for being late they'll look for ways to do so, no matter what. They won't care why that $4 order is late. They can see where you are going on gps anyway. Drivers should try not to be late when stacking anyhow.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Both DD and GH customers can track their deliveries on the app. I’ve been asked by both customers where was I going.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Both DD and GH customers can track their deliveries on the app. I've been asked by both customers where was I going.


So........???


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> So........???


So if they see you dropping off another order before theirs, they may complain.

I had a GH customer start messaging me once to ask where I was going. Soon after the order was cancelled. She gave a very low tip so I was not prioritizing her order. Crazy to me that people think you will jump to their beck and call for a little pocket change.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goobered said:


> So if they see you dropping off another order before theirs, they may complain.
> 
> I had a GH customer start messaging me once to ask where I was going. Soon after the order was cancelled. She gave a very low tip so I was not prioritizing her order. Crazy to me that people think you will jump to their beck and call for a little pocket change.


"Hello this is xxx your DD/PM/UE/GH driver, as you know traffic at this time is pretty bad, I have another order that was first to drop off so I am on my way to you after this customer".


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I highly suggest AGAINST app stacking if you are a soccer mom or college student who is just out there trying to make some extra cash.

I develop delivery systems and do restaurant consulting for a living. I also have a heavy background in logistics (routing) and cartography (map making) and hold a CDL and have a masters degree. I work with these apps also on the sales side setting them up in restaurants. On the flip side, I still enjoy delivering and do it several days a week. The areas I deliver in, I have been delivering in over 15/20 years on apps and for many restaurants. I know without even checking the GPS how long a restaurant will take to make my order, how long it will take me to get from the restaurant to the customer, and how to route according to speed and traffic and shortcuts. I also know which apps give me the address before I pick up and which don't and how to prioritize and stack them (which one is on when).

So I basically am very good at what I do and can app stack with ease but can still, from time to time, run into that delivery situation going two separate ways. Anyone who does not have a very strong understanding of their delivery area AND the restaurants AND the apps should app stack at their own risk. You really need to know what you are doing here or it can really end up biting you in the a$$.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

So I heard that on a stacked DD order the customer is asked about “sharing “ the delivery and getting $1.50 off their order. Who gets the discounted price? The original order? The second order? Both?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Elland Rd said:


> Do you guys stack orders across different apps?


Of course! The idea here is to make as much money as possible per hour, right?


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Toby2 said:


> So I heard that on a stacked DD order the customer is asked about "sharing " the delivery and getting $1.50 off their order. Who gets the discounted price? The original order? The second order? Both?


Never heard that before. I always assumed the customer has no say in it. But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I don’t stack orders per se. But I do run 2 apps at same time and pause one until I complete an order.

Customers see you from when you accept an order until drop off. So, I’m sure they‘d get angry 😡 if they saw me on the opposite side of town, especially if they tipped a lot to get their food.

Last night I had a stacked one from DD and I swear one of those customers down rated me. Personally, I think it was the one who ordered Red Lobster since she met me outside her apts and didn’t seem too happy. But I waited 10 minutes for her order while the other one was just a straight pick up.

BTW, I only accept orders from the same vicinity and heading in the same direction. So the first order was on the way to the second.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Elland Rd said:


> Do you guys stack orders across different apps?


yes .... because you have to go "above and beyond " &#128521;


----------

